# Buckmark mag release not working



## Riverdog15 (Feb 15, 2015)

Newbie here. 

Recently picked up a used Buckmark Pro Target 5.5. and the mag release does not function properly. It feels as though the spring may be broke because there is sloppiness when I push it and it does not drop the mag. If I wiggle it around a bit I can get the mag to release. My. Is this a DIY project? I've done a lot of work on Ruger MKIII's but this is my first Buckmark. 

Thanks


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes. Order a new spring off Numrich or Browning and replace it yourself. Might want to put in an extended mag release like TandemKross's at the same time.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Remembering my old Buckmark, sometimes the mag release spring can get slightly out-of-position, and then the mag release won't work correctly. Take off the right-side grip, and see if the slightly-curved flat spring is in the little frame cutout where it belongs. If not, return it to the correct location, and carefully reinstall the grips (making sure the spring doesn't move).

I remember this spring getting out-of-place almost every time I pulled the grips off my Buckmark for cleaning; I've heard other folks complain about it too, so I think it's fairly common.


----------

